# passive sander on the cheap



## old folks (Aug 4, 2005)

Saw this on the web... use a roller skate wheel, take a power loc holder and insert shank into hole in skate wheel, put on power loc disc and you have a neat cheap passive sander... see rough scans'


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm not quite getting the idea.  Maybe a few more details??  Never heard of a "power loc" before??


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Aug 5, 2005)

Probably could be any sanding pad with a 1/4" arbor shaft. Looks like you would use the wheel as a handle and pressure would keep the disk inserted in the bearing.


----------



## old folks (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />I'm not quite getting the idea.  Maybe a few more details??  Never heard of a "power loc" before??



Check out Craft Supplies USA, under abrasives and click on power loc holder


----------



## old folks (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />Probably could be any sanding pad with a 1/4" arbor shaft. Looks like you would use the wheel as a handle and pressure would keep the disk inserted in the bearing.



   The disc are held on the holder and the holder shaft fits real tight into the hole of skate, you have to force the holder back out of the skate.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 9, 2005)

AHA!!!! NOW I get it!  Thanks John, this is a GREAT idea!  I had no clue what a passive sander was.  For those in the same state of confusion, check out http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/cgi-bin/shopper?preadd=action&key=300-1000


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Aug 9, 2005)

I tried this with a 2" disc that I got from Klingspor and a skate wheel I had sitting around and it does spin very freely however mine didn't stay in the hole, the wheel  just slipped on and off. But it would still work all for the investment of nothing that I didn't already have.


----------

